# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Zion Hill Progress

## captaind

Today is Monday 9/23/13 here's some of the results of last week.

Pump works and electrical done to code.

That's the same 800 gal / hour almost to the old round house spot

*This week we'll finish the fence and start to prepare the round house spot for............ ?????????*

Here's what it looked like back in the day. *And just might again!*





*Last week's work*

----------


## yetta

Very impressive Captain!!!  OMG, the ole place was perfection...to imagine a rebirth of such is totally off the chain!!!!  My hat is off to you my man!!  :Smile:

----------


## goldilocks

Love the round house!  I could live in something like that easy!  What's the best way to mosquito-proof it?  i would start at first by stretching mosquito netting all around the interior walls like net panelling, until I found a more permanent method. I am the queen of improvisation, (much like most Jamaicans).

----------


## Sam I Am

I love the way the bamboo interior looks... and the thatch of course.  What are you planning for the rebuilt?  Still rustic looking but with some modern conveniences?

----------


## captaind

> I love the way the bamboo interior looks... and the thatch of course.  What are you planning for the rebuilt?  Still rustic looking but with some modern conveniences?



Yes. Running water, electric and WIFI.

Next time you're there call Linston and go out to visit the project.

----------


## Sam I Am

Will do capt!  How far a drive is it from negril?

----------


## captaind

*It's 6.5 nautical miles in a straight line from the bar at Seastar by GPS measurement and 5.4 from the roundabout. LOL

It's about a 20 min drive. Just past Sheffield*

----------


## Sam I Am

Great!  I have Linston's phone number in my digicel... I am really going to try and make it out there in November to see your progress in person!!

----------

